# Have you lost weight after removal?



## Dina (Sep 4, 2008)

Has it been easier for anyone to loss weight after having thyroid removed?


----------



## limberlizard (Jun 18, 2008)

ahhh, another good question!

I have lost 7 pounds since I have had mine removed. however that was in the first month, it has been a month and a week and a half.

I haven't lost anymore, but I think that is because I have been to busy to work out.

But more importantly for me, I have not gained anything. I would gain weight super easy when I had my thyroid, now I haven't gained back a pound of what I have lost, which makes me very happy.

I was a little nervous before my surgery because I have read many things that say people do gain weight afterwards, but it hasn't happened yet. Fingers are crossed, haha

I think it may be how you feel after it, I felt great, so I started to work out again, and do more recreational things, whereas before, I had no energy for anything.

So I don't know, I guess the jury is still out on wether it makes you gain or lose. But for me, I lost.


----------



## allegiance (Mar 19, 2008)

I lost 5 pounds in the first month. It has now been 7 months and I am back up plus 2. I feel great and I know it is my fault for not being consistent with exercise.


----------



## Nchg (Sep 24, 2008)

I thought that usually after thyroid removal, lots of people gain weight. due to the medication that they take. It's very difficult to maintain their weight. usually most of the symptoms is still there even after cutting or taking out our thyroid gland. hhmmz like they say uderfunction.


----------

